# The Best Rafting Song



## ColoRobo (Jan 22, 2021)

We all poop in buckets from time to time.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

This one. It rocks.


----------



## mcfarrel (Apr 1, 2006)

This is always a hit on the river...


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## ndatube67 (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

From the Goddess of Glen Canyon


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

My new favorite...






But there are a number of songs by the Infamous Stringdusters that are my goto river songs...
















Leon Bridges "River" is pretty amazing too...






Bob Weir "Only a River" as well...

Bob Weir - Only a River (Audio)

Sorry....I can't choose just one.


----------



## huntarrr (10 mo ago)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> My new favorite...



Primus Sucks!


----------



## heyben (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

huntarrr said:


> Primus Sucks!


----------



## huntarrr (10 mo ago)

Ha it's a fan joke - I love most everything Les does.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Kenny Loggins didn’t always suck!


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

huntarrr said:


> Ha it's a fan joke - I love most everything Les does.


Haha....I was gonna say that Les Claypool probably agrees with you. I'm a big fan of his... love his enthusiasm, especially for the weird stuff.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

ndatube67 said:


>


We had to start restricting the number of times this one was played on Lodore trips in my friend group. Amazing and silly.




GOTY2011 said:


>


Love this one too....that feels especially apt on a commercial multi-day when you are the swamper.

This song goes well with that one...


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

ColoRobo said:


> We all poop in buckets from time to time.


RIP Jimmy


A fave of mine:





And for mirth:


----------



## Senor D (May 22, 2018)

"The River Speaks Plainly" album by Pixie and the Partygrass Boys is a gem. 








Pixie and the Partygrass Boys - The River Speaks Plainly | iHeart


Intro, Overture for the River, John Wesley Powell




www.iheart.com


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Senor D said:


> "The River Speaks Plainly" album by Pixie and the Partygrass Boys is a gem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a Gem for sure... looks like they wrote it at least partially to accompany a ballet performance...






I definitely didn't know about that one.... adding it to the frequent play list. They are on Spotify, Itunes, and Amazon and I'm sure other places too.


----------



## PDX Duck (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh damn, I will finally get a question right!


----------



## Iamquigley (Sep 6, 2020)

Came here looking for Strokin by Clarence Carter and Buy Me a Boat by Chris Janson and was not disappointed.


----------



## Big Wave (6 mo ago)

Drive by Truckers do a nice song called Grand Canyon How bout one of you tech genius figure out how to post it. It had a YouTube cut.


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

Big Wave said:


> Drive by Truckers do a nice song called Grand Canyon How bout one of you tech genius figure out how to post it. It had a YouTube cut.


----------



## Big Wave (6 mo ago)

Thanks Nanko


----------



## yojimbo (Oct 12, 2003)

Song of the Boatman (Katie Lee) (1964)YouTube · Gammaldans3 minutes, 9 secondsNov 15, 2016


----------



## gbheron (May 2, 2021)

Favorite instrumental song “Call of the Canyon” on the album “Land of the Lush.”


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

I generally need a little more "motivation" for an early start after a late night.


----------



## Droboat (May 12, 2008)

Boatman starts at 8:50 










Boatman's Dance by [traditional] song statistics | setlist.fm


Setlist song statistics for Boatman's Dance by [traditional] played in concert.




www.setlist.fm


----------



## Gerry Soutiere (2 mo ago)

My ding-a-ling by Chuck berry!


----------



## PDX Duck (Mar 17, 2015)

Situational songs…

Class IV rapids with newbies - Possum Kingdom by Toadies






Road sodas on a long shuttle, booze cruise or late night campfire - Highwaymen by The Highwaymen


----------



## Gunnyraft (Mar 5, 2018)

Great song to start the day


----------



## BreckenridgeBear (Jan 15, 2021)

Railroad Earth.

This one slaps.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

My favorite version of this song...






... also the hook for a Run the Jewels song with a pretty awesome music video.


----------



## Montanaflyfish (Apr 25, 2012)

Mr. Powell - The Ozark Mountain Daredevils


----------



## Montanaflyfish (Apr 25, 2012)

Mr. Powell - The Ozark Mountain Daredevils


----------



## Billy Frogg (Nov 19, 2012)

I was once on a week long trip where somehow the only album that was downloaded to anyone’s phone was Sublime’s self titled from ‘96. We listened to it back-to-back for 7 days until we all went crazy, ate a fist full of mushrooms and decided on an all night, full moon float where a dog took a massive shit on a tripping man’s chest, on the boat, in the middle of the Green. It was awesome!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Was it a Dalmatian? Please let it be a Dalmatian.


----------



## Billy Frogg (Nov 19, 2012)

MT4Runner said:


> Was it a Dalmatian? Please let it be a Dalmatian.


Of course it was a Dalmatian! You aren’t dealing with savages here.


----------



## unclebat (Mar 2, 2021)

Billy Frogg said:


> Of course it was a Dalmatian! You aren’t dealing with savages here.


I suppose his name is "Lou Dog"?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Billy Frogg said:


> Of course it was a Dalmatian! You aren’t dealing with savages here.


I’m not saying we partied too hard, but we got kicked out of Willie Nelson’s studio for partying too hard.


----------

